# Help need instructions for automatic fish feeder!



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

I bought an automatic fish feeder off ebay and the instructions are not in english. If any one knows any thing or has instructions on the resun af-2005d please let me know I leave for hawaii in a week.
Thanks


----------

